# KU vs. Memphis



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

40 minutes to go in the college b-ball season. 


Feel free to discuss the match-up of KU vs. Memphis, who you got, how bad your bracket failed, etc. right here. :thumb02:


(Rock Chalk Jayhawk :thumb01: ...just had to toss my support out there)


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Memphis looked real good and KU had a tougher game so conditioning may play a factor in the game.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, but KU goes about 9 deep every game whereas Memphis has been playing with a 7 man rotation all tourney. :dunno:

I really think its gonna come down to who outruns who, which is probably good for Memphis. Both teams can push the pace, so I see a fairly high scoring game.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I got to admit, I was quite suprised with how well Kansas dealt with UNC. I thought that UNC would make it a track meet and KU wouldn't be able to keep up.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Memphis is taking it all!


----------



## Lloyd (Oct 15, 2006)

Memphis Tigers ftw

My hometown.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I've posted this on another thread a long time ago when this tourny first started but I'll repeat it here.

Kansas will *Sweep~*

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/33169-march-madness-predictions.html


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Kansas by double digits


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I had Kansas winning it in an otherwise abysmal year of picks, so I'm cheering for them as a means of saving some face.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got Memphis winning the whole thing so I guess I have to go with them now. But Kansas looked really good against UNC. I think a low scoring game will favor Kansas and a high scoring game will probably be an advantage for Memphis. Kansas also has more depth which allows them to play a little more physical on the defensive end becuase they won't nessecarily have to be concerned about getting into foul trouble. I think this is going to be a really close game decided in the final minute.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Memphis was all about DA' STREET BALL versus UCLA. Down on the defensive end, rebound, pass forward, C D-L or Rose on the fast break, go down, dribble right, spin, and throw up a pathetic slop shot. 

Kansas, on the other hand, came out, and just PUNCHED the Tar Heels right in the grill - which I'm sure NONE OF YOU expected...except for the guy who has KU winning the tourney: THIS GUY.  

Outscored UNC in the early going, picking pockets left and right, just out "quicking" the Baby Blue Boys during the first 13 minutes of the game. You knew it was going to happen. They ran out of gas a little bit with 5 min. left in the first, until about 14 minutes left in the game ---- then they just POURED it on. 

What Kansas always displays, that Memphis NEVER displays: a SET OFFENSE. 

I'd break this game down for another 100 lines, but I'll leave it to you guys to watch the game. Should be a fun one, but I'm rooting against the Memphis StreetBallas.

I'm just waiting to see Rush, Chalmers, Arthur, Russ Rob all play BIG ROLES....and the BIG ****** Aldrich to assume a HUGE ROLL as well, just like he did Saturday night.

TREY's Pick:










Oh yeeeeeeeeeeaaaah.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Memphis was all about DA' STREET BALL versus UCLA. Down on the defensive end, rebound, pass forward, C D-L or Rose on the fast break, go down, dribble right, spin, and throw up a pathetic slop shot.
> 
> Kansas, on the other hand, came out, and just PUNCHED the Tar Heels right in the grill - which I'm sure NONE OF YOU expected...except for the guy who has KU winning the tourney: THIS GUY.
> 
> ...


Don't take ALLLLLLL the credit for pickin' KU to win the whole thing bud.  This guy right here has been a KU fan since birth. Born from a KU graduate, raised in KC: the border of KU love and KU hate. 

You know I picked my 'Hawks to win it all this year and its 40 minutes away.

There is no way I'll take anything away from Memphis, they're a great team and really could run away with the National Title, but I'm backing the Jayhawks.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Memphis really choked last night...tough loss for Memphis...Congrats to all that had Kansas


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep, thier poor free thow shooting really came back to bite them in the ass. They missed a lot of free throws at the end that could have put the game away. Grats to Kansas for the nice comeback and the big 3 pointer to tie it up.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

So, I know when to admit I was wrong and I feel I have to admit it now...KU wasn't 40 minutes away from a National Championship...they were *45* minutes away. 

ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK BABY!


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Like I said, Kansas did indeed *sweep~*


----------

